# does anyone know any livery yards in newcastle that actually have space?



## nicole_ (22 March 2013)

haha, getting so stressed out with this. currently im in morpeth and im looking to bring one of my horses up from milton keynes. 
We're supposed to be moving closer to newcastle so i dont want anything north of morpeth, which seems to be where all the spaces are 
I'm after part/diy/grass livery ideally

i've tried so far:
most yards north of morpeth, but now i've decided its too far. ie, benridge hagg, gubeon, pigdon etc
lane farm in bedlington - full
white house farm stannington - full
plessey hall - space but wasn't sure about facilities
hack hall - full
ord and sons, holystone farm - full
brenkley stables - full 
i've rang a few more and they all seem to be full! 

brenkley stables said there was one down the road, seven mile farm?? anyone heard of it or have any idea of a number for it? i cant find one anywhere on google

there's got to be something somewhere


----------



## pinklilly (22 March 2013)

A friend is on seven mile and I heard it's full.  My yard is west of newcastle and it's full with a waiting list, I think some yards closed down recently.  Have you looked on livery list and tried the fb groups northern neddies and south tyneside riders?


----------



## flirtygerty (22 March 2013)

Exactly which area are you wanting to be in, North Acomb just off A69 was advertising in last weeks Journal, Hagg Hill, Swalwell usually has places, South Farm, Throckley, usually has places (grazing not the best) all easy travelling from Newcastle


----------



## nicole_ (22 March 2013)

Really want to be north of the Tyne and looking for anywhere between the coast and not too far west of the a1, were looking at moving to longbenton or failing that cramlington as it has okay rail links. So were gunna be around north east Newcastle way really. 
Can't find many details on google for south farm and throckley? 
I've joined north Neddies but you need to be accepted I think. Tried to join north east riders too but the email that's given to get your account activated doesn't work :/


----------



## pinklilly (22 March 2013)

Try south tyneside riders it's the biggest group.  Searching for livery around the north east seems to be like seeking gold dust.


----------



## duckling (24 March 2013)

nicole_ said:



			Tried to join north east riders too but the email that's given to get your account activated doesn't work :/
		
Click to expand...

I had the same thing, email bounced back - does anyone on here know any admins of the forum to get it fixed?


----------



## Claire0706 (25 March 2013)

Hi, I don't have numbers for a these (helpful I know) but try:

Middle Farm - Backworth (ran by Andrew Potts, also has a farm in Benton, Scaffold Hill I think it's called)
Red House Farm - New Hartley
Whitehall Farm - Cramlington
Gloucester Lodge - Blyth/Seaton Sluice
Seaton Lodge - Seaton Sluice...same people run Hall Farm in Seaton Deleval (pretty sure they have spaces)
Prestwick Mill - Ponteland


----------



## Vodkagirly (28 March 2013)

Just seen an advert for diy boxes for Pegaus centre Morpeth


----------



## leflynn (9 April 2013)

What about morpeth way if you are looking at cramlington area?

Pegasus or the gubeon?


----------



## nicole_ (12 April 2013)

were 90% moving to gosforth now so Morpeth's just a bit too far. I work in Benton so I want something closer to town now. 
Still cant find any with space! 

Does anyone know any admin on North East riders to sort their registration email out aswell?


----------



## Custard Cream (12 April 2013)

Hi, I'm the admin for NERiders, email me at dawn@equusleather.co.uk and I'll sort it out for you.


----------



## Springy (12 April 2013)

Over Benton way there is rising sun, church farm earsdon, not sure about firtree at Westmoor, seven mile is lovely there is charltons at seaton burn, then there is one at backworth and a private yard Sophii Balls at Earsdon...

There is more in Northumberland too...... the spaces usually come up soon as summer grazing starts and people shuffle about a it...


----------



## Dexter (12 April 2013)

I'm outside Middlesbrough so no use! but def try the Facebook groups. I see posts all the time about livery. South Tyneside Riders is definitely the busiest


----------



## vwilliams (17 April 2013)

HI

Glenwood stud near Ponteland has spaces, 01661 886453


----------



## orionstar (21 April 2013)

Be carefull, if you move to Glenwood and your horse is a mare, you'll suddenly get the urge to have a foalie out of one of their very nice stallions


----------

